# Miffy



## mummybunny (Jul 28, 2006)

Vet hospital called this morning and she's got lots wrong regarding her initial weight loss concern.

Her white blood cells are incresed and decreased (they're are 2 types apparently) so neither is normal, her red blood cells are ok, except some don't look normal - ones that the body has produced quickly, instead of normally - but she isn't anaemic.

She has high liver enzymes so liver disease of some sort - they are going to ultrasound her liver and possibly take a biopsy. But they don't want to put her under a general anaesthetic as if the liver is compromised it can be an issue. They may just take cells under sedation but have to check her clotting as haemoraging can happen.

Her back teeth are all over the place - some overgrown, spurs on them all I think and roots being pushed into the bone. No ulcers or abcesses though thank goodness. I think this will be a major issue as she will have to be seen every 4-6 weeks and if the spurs are there again she'd have to have anaesthetic each time. This really worries me, as I think deep doen this will compromise her future. I don't think I can put her through that so regularly.

She's on a drip and may be till Monday - she's currently recovering from deep sedation which takes longer than an anaesthetic. They had to do this to do bloods/x-rays/dental work. She's still asleep and won't be sitting up till tonight they said. They want to keep her in until Monday which is when they can do the ultrasound but if she needs another sedation it'll be Tuesday. They're going to call tomorrow morning again. We can take Munchkin in to join her but only if she's not on the drip as he'll snip it out! He's so lost at home without her, as are we.

Her breathing is very fast - it has been of late - they said because of the steroids for her dewlap wounding, it can compromise the respiratory system.

I've been crying as it all seems so negative right now. My poor poor baby girl. I can't help think why did we not take her sooner? I don't know if it'd make a difference. She was behaving/eating/drinking/peeing/pooing fine, except for getting skinnier.

Can anyone be honest with me and let me know what her likely future or not is to be. Anyone had buns with liver/teeth issues? I don't want her to suffer.

thank you

mummybunny


----------



## mummybunny (Jul 28, 2006)

Miffy -


----------



## cheryl (Jul 28, 2006)

ohh noo little Miffyi have no answers for you but i know other members will,i just wanted to let you know that i am thinking about your little girl and what you must be going through yourself,poor little girl has to go through all that it just makes me feel very sad to know that she is away from her home and her buddy and she don't even understand what is going on.

I just didn't expect this kind of news about Miffy



cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Jul 28, 2006)

What a sweet little girl

Ohh Miffy:tears2:



cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Jul 28, 2006)

*mummybunny wrote: *


> ... I think this will be a major issue as she will have to be seen every 4-6 weeks and if the spurs are there again she'd have to have anaesthetic each time. This really worries me, as I think deep doen this will compromise her future. I don't think I can put her through that so regularly.


 Poor Miffy.:bigtears: Poor Mummybunny and poor Munchkin, too. 

I don't know about the rest of the teeth issues or the liver problem, but at least I'm pretty sure the spurs can be done with asafe sedation that'snot very invasive, at leastunder normal circumstances.I did a lot of research at the time on which vets here used which methods, andwent for the guy that usedarecently touted, safe combo, although I don't know specifically about their effect on the liver. I'll have to dig up the names of the drugs. Pipp hadreacted badly when she was put under for her spay,but for the spurs she gets lightly knocked out for 30 minutes or so and they give her another shot to bring her out of it, and she's fine.

If Miffywas still eating and pooping at her normal levels, though, doesn't sound like the teeth had that much to do with it. As soon as Pipp's spurs start acting up, she pretty immediately stops eating altogether, although I do believe most bunnies get there more gradually.They'll try and eat, pick up the food and drop it again.

And with all you've gone through treating Miffy's dewlap problem, there isn't an iota of neglect or overlooking of anything. There's absolutely no way you could have caught anything any sooner, you've flagged her problems earlier than most people would have. :hug2

Here's hoping there's a quick fix out there for her. ray:

sas:expressionlessand the bunnies :bunny5:bunny5:bunny5:bunny5:bunny5


----------



## mummybunny (Jul 28, 2006)

Hospital called - she's now in ICU in an oxygen chamber as she's not breathing well or coming round from sedative well. We have to get there in half an hour to get to see, maybe last time... sorry crying. Waiting on husband coming home - called him and we'll race to hospital. Please don't let this be iyt


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 28, 2006)

ray:


----------



## m.e. (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh hon, I'm so sorry things aren't going well :hug2

ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 28, 2006)

OMG, poor little Miffy - and poor you . I am praying big time that she recovers. Please, please let us know.

C'mon Miffy, we all love you and are praying for you ray:ray:ray:

Jan


----------



## mummybunny (Jul 28, 2006)

Got to hospital in time - frantic drive - and saw her, she has a drip in her ear that's all wrapped up in a blue bandage. She's very dopy and responding slightly to touch (she wasn't when hospital called) but is not moving about. She should be more awake than that, which is why they have her in an oxygen chamber. She looks so little

They are going to have to syringe feed her as she's not moving about, and I don't think she's pooing so they have her on pro-kinetics for her gut.

The next 24hrs will be crucial, as the vet said she'd (the vet that is) be much happier whenMiffy's moving about herself and is more responsive.

We got to pet her, but only through a hatch in the door of the chamber -I so badly wanted to kiss her and speak into her ear. I hope she knew it was us.

We'll keep you updated. I feel so exhausted and kinda numb too - I don'twant to think we'll lose her but I don't want to think too optimistically in case we do lose her. I feel so helpless, like what's going to happen is going to happen but I can't do anything about it. I know she's in the best place though. I just wish I could explain it all to poor wee Munchkin, who's been hiding at the back of the sofa bed upstairs. Wee souls.

Please pray for my girl.

mummybunny x


----------



## mummybunny (Jul 28, 2006)

Munchkin, Miffy's bonded boy -


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 28, 2006)

Praying for Miffy. ray:

And praying for you and Munchkin. ray: ray:

Rainbows :saddened


----------



## cookie2006 (Jul 28, 2006)

Praying for Miffy, Munchkin and you ray:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 28, 2006)

Come on Miffy! Keep fighting!

How's she doing now? Any news?

Much love from me and the crew,

Angela

:heartbeat


----------



## mummybunny (Jul 29, 2006)

Hospital called this morning - better news thank goodness . Miffy has been eating greens and even saw fit to remove her drip from her ear! But no poos yet.

They're keeping the cathater in her ear for now, in case they have to put in another drip and are still syringe feeding her, even though she is eating veg herself as they want to keep her reduced weight stable and even for her to put more on.

They're going to call again tomorrow morning and she's still got to get an ultrasound of her gut, in particularl her liver on Monday. I think they're going to try and do it without having to sedate her again, the only problem is they need to take a biopsy of the liver to get better results. So she may need a sedative or general anaesthetic.

Will keep you posted.

mummybunny x


----------



## cookie2006 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Miffy is doing better, good girl!! Here's hoping that she keeps the progress up over the weekend and that the ultrasound goes well on monday.:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh, she's such a little fighter! I will keep the prayers going for you all. C'mon Miffy, Munchkin misses you !

Jan


----------



## mummybunny (Jul 29, 2006)

Thank you everyone!

mummybunny x


----------



## cheryl (Jul 29, 2006)

Thankgod Miffy is doing much better!



cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's Pipp's molar spurs surgery info: 

My vet (Vet #1) usedDomitor (Medetomidine), it appears to be a newer drug. They said they use a reversal, but didn't name it, but it seems thatAtipemazole is always used. 

Here's what a couple of sites said: 

*http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Anesthesia/Safe_Anesthesia.htm*

*Medetomidine* (Domitor) - 0.250 mg/kg -- SC -- Should be avoided in rabbits with health issues, due to respiratory and cardiovascular depression properties of this compound.

Reversal: *Atipemazole* - 0.05 mg/kg -- IV -- Venipuncture is difficult due to vasoconstriction of the veins. (NOTE: I'm only assuming this is the reversal drug, it could be something else).

*http://vet_kim.hihome.com/drugs.htm#Medetomidine*

*Medetomidine* (_Domitor_):rab-0.2 mg/kg IM
Alpha 2 adrenergic agonist that provides moderate analgesia and sedation. Useful in combination with dissociative or other anesthetics. Purported to have less cardiopulmonary depression than xylazine.


Vet #2 usesKetamine/Xylazine 

http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Anesthesia/Safe_Anesthesia.htm

*Ketamine/Xylazine* -- 35 mg/kg 5 mg/kg -- SC, IM, IV - Short surgical anesthesia (20 - 30 min.) High dosage may induce bradycardia and muscular stiffness. Important salivary and bronchial secretions - Sleep time: 60  120 min.

http://vet_kim.hihome.com/drugs.htm

*Ketamine*: NHP, Rab, rod-40-90 mg/kg IV, IM
Cyclohexamine dissociative anesthetic. Respiratory depression can become significant at higher doses. Frequently used in combination with other drugs such as acepromazine, xylazine, diazepam. 

*Xylazine*:rab, guinea pigs-3-5 mg/kg IM
Alpha 2 adrenergic agonist causing sedation, analgesia and significant hypotension. May cause 2nd degree heart block and bradycardia in dogs and other species. Frequently causes emesis in dogs. It can be administered to frogs for very effective analgesia of up to 24 hours duration.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 30, 2006)

That's great that she's eating! I hope she continues to improve.

ray:


----------



## mummybunny (Jul 31, 2006)

Hospital called with today's update - they did the ultrasound of her abdomen earlier today and her liver is enlarged, the vet said the 'architecture' of the liver is also appearing abnormal.

They took a number of small biopsies from the liver as they had her under a deep sedation (but not the same type as Friday which resulted in time in ICU in the oxygen chamber). The vet said the liver looks mottled and so we have to wait on the results of the tests on the biopsies to find out what's going on there.

They have also found some fluid on her lungs and are going to give her oral anti-biotics for the respiratory issue and nebulise her as her nose is very snuffly, from what we thought was as a result of her last steroid injection, but is now obviously a respiratory compromise.

The vet did say that the more they look, the more things they find and I'm feeling very negative and scared for her right now. She did list the 3 main issues - the teeth, the liver and the respiratory issues. Not small things by any degree.

I'm glad I'm on holiday right now (I'm a teacher) as I just can't do anything in the house with Miffy in hospital, it's like a horrible scary limbo I cannot shake. I just want to sleep

They're going to call again tomorrow and hopefully we can visit her tomorrow. I want to cry every time I look at Munchkin as he seems so lonely. We're giving him as much kisses and cuddles and love as we can - I wonder what he thinks?

Please keep praying for Miffy...

thank you all

mummybunny xx


----------



## naturestee (Jul 31, 2006)

Lots of prayers for all of you!

:kiss:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh, my heart goes out to you. Poor Miffy, it just seems to be one thing after another. I really hope there is some positive break through. Make sure you give her plenty of kisses from us all when you see her tomorrow - and Munchkin as well, of course!

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Jul 31, 2006)

Ohh poor little Miffy,i just hope she can get past all this trouble so she can just go home to see Munchkin,i bet he is just missing her like crazy

we are all thinking about Miffy 



cheryl


----------



## Greta (Jul 31, 2006)

oh no! poor Miffy! and poor you! Hugs and prayers for everyone, furry and otherwise :hug1 


Greta ray: and the bun boyz :brownbunny :bunnybutt:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't like the sounds of the 'mottled' liver, although I don't know what that means. 

Poor Miffy. You're all in our thoughts and prayer. ray:



sas and the warren


----------



## hummer (Aug 1, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Miffy. I am sending you and Miffy (and Munchkin) all the positive thoughts I can.


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 1, 2006)

Thank you so much everyone, it means a lot to know you're out there rooting for my baby girl.

We went to visit her today at the vet hospital and she was quite perky, thank goodness.

She's on oral antibioticsand gets put in a nebulising chamber 3 times a day for 10 minutes to help clear her nasal passages. They say it is an 'upper' respiratory infection/disease, so it's mostly affecting her nose and eyes, although the vet did mention yesterday that they saw some fluid on her lungs.

She's still being syringe fedbut doesn't seem to be gaining any weight, although I don't think she's lost any either. She's not very interested in her biscuits or hay but maybe the syringe feed is filling her up?

We got to pick her up and cuddle and kiss her, and bless...she was bop-bopping my face with her wee nose and seemed happy to see us, and we were delighted to see her. It made me feel better to see her, I have been so down thinking all sorts...

We get the results of the liver biopsy tomorrow, so we will know what we are dealing with - fingers crossed it's something that can be treated and managed.

Will update again tomorrow...

thanks again

mummybunny xx


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 2, 2006)

Miffy's coming home today!!!!! :elephant:They are letting us take her home this afternoon as they said it will probably take a few days to get the liver results.

We'll have to continue the syringe feeds at home, as well as administer the anti-biotics for the respiratory infection.

Munchkin will be delighted to see her, as I'm sure she will him! And, of course, we are so happy to get her back.

She may have to go in again though, depending on the liver results...

mummybunny xx


----------



## naturestee (Aug 2, 2006)

That's awesome!!! I hope her test results come back okay!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh. I am so happy for you all that Miffy can come home. I know it means that you have your work cut out with syringe feeding etc, but I am sure it will be worth it . Keeping positive thoughts going for good test results ray:

Jan


----------



## JimD (Aug 2, 2006)

We're all sending good thoughts and prayers!
ray:
I did want to mention that when Binkie had her abscess, her test results were all over the place.....including those including her liver functions. It was scary! Strangely enough, once she had fully recovered from the surgery the test results were back to normal.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 2, 2006)

That's great news! I'm so glad she gets to come home.


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi everyone, we've got Miffy home - but with so much medicine and a nebulising machine. She's to get the followingtwice a day -

Baytril antibiotic 0.8ml orally for the respiratory disease

Prepulsid (cisapride) gut motility stimulant 1ml orally

metoclopramide gut motility stimulany 0.2ml orally

Liver support (Hepatosyl) - half a capsule in 2ml water

Critical Care nutritional support - 10-20ml 3 times a day

nebulisation with 10ml saline solution 3 times a day

We have to check her clipped areas(tummy+ears) that she hasn't chewed them, and clean any discharge from her eyes and nose. We've to take her back next Thursday, and she's to get more blood tests done for comparitive purposes.

They're going to call by the end of the week once they get the liver biopsy results done. They're also testing for E. cuniculi and have sent faeces for parasite tests - all of which we have to wait on test results for.

It's so good to have her home, but it took us about an hour to give her all the meds and nebulisation! Munchkin was delighted, but kept honking at her and trying to hump her - poor Miffy! He couldn't help it!! Now they're totally cuddling, it's lovely to see them together again.

mummybunny xx


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 3, 2006)

Goodness, that is quite a list of treatments! Perhaps the very fact that she is home and with the people (and bunny ) that love her will help things along - I hope so!

Jan


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 3, 2006)

So we now have a system set up, with all the med bottlesnumbered and lined up and all the corresponding syringes numbered and lined up! Whilst she's in her box getting nebulised we fill all the syringes and make up the critical care mix (which totally stinks!)

Giving her the liquid meds isn't too bad as the syringes are small, but it takes ages to give her the critical care mix, and loads gets dribbled down her dewlap and on her feet and all over the towel and table. The syringe is really big so the mix will get through so I don't think she likes having it in her mouth!

Hospital called again today, no signs of tumour cells in the biopsy, and negative for protozoans - not quite sure what that means? Is that the parasites?

They suggest it could be viral or toxic - can't be viral as she's fully imunised for VHD, so she wants us to make a list of everything she eats or has access to, or has nibbled and she's going to look over it at her appointment on Thursday next week.

Could be anything from Febreeze, unwashed supermarket veg, something on the lawn...the list could be endless. I think they're not very sure what's going on, and we've just to continue her treatments as described.

mummybunny xx


----------



## JimD (Aug 3, 2006)

*mummybunny wrote: *


> ......., but it takes ages to give her the critical care mix, and loads gets dribbled down her dewlap and on her feet and all over the towel and table. The syringe is really big so the mix will get through so I don't think she likes having it in her mouth!
> 
> mummybunny xx


 Hi mummybunny!

We had the same issue when syringing canned pumpkin (still have a stain on the ceiling, too).
We ended up switching to two smaller syringes instead of one larger one. I don't know what the consistency of CC is, or if this might be an option for you.

~Jim


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 3, 2006)

Miffy really is turning out to be quite the mystery bun :?. At least it's good news that the biopsy showed no tumour cells. Had to look up protozoans - dictionary says they are single celled creatures, so I guess it could be the parasites!

I think you are being a wonderful Bunny Mommy to Miffy - I know it must be very upsetting for you, especially after Fudge! I am keeping you in my thoughts

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Aug 3, 2006)

Aww poor little Miffy having to take all that medicine,you are a fantastic mum for taking such good care of her and i'm sure she appreciates everything you are doing for her

Get better soon Miffy!,we are all thinking about her



cheryl


----------



## pamnock (Aug 4, 2006)

*mummybunny wrote: *


> Hospital called again today, no signs of tumour cells in the biopsy, and negative for protozoans - not quite sure what that means? Is that the parasites?
> 
> 
> 
> mummybunny xx


 

Protozoan parasites can refer to a numberof parasites that affect rabbits most commonly including coccidiosis and E. cuniculi. Many healthy rabbits carry these protozoans, but may become ill when under stress and these protozoans over populate.

Pam


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 5, 2006)

They were testing for E.Cuniculi, so I guess that's what's negative - I'll have to ask on Thursday at her appointment.

Just finished another nebulising treatment and syringe feed of Critical Care mix - she really hates getting that stuff. I hate having to give it as she gets quite stressed when you're trying to put the syringe end in her wee mouth. It also smells really bad, but we have to persevere. We are managing 20ml 3 times a day.

We've also been giving her oats and banana to try to up her weight - she's so bony right now, but her tummy is still fat.

Does anyone know of any other foodstuffs that are high in fibre and good for adding weight?

thanks again

mummbunny xx


----------



## naturestee (Aug 5, 2006)

Alfalfa is good for gaining weight and it's very high in fiber. Careful with the banana because it is sugary. Is she eating anything on her own? Sometimes strong-smelling herbs like parsley and cilantro can tempt her to eat. If you have Nutri-Cal over there, that would be a good idea too.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 5, 2006)

I use Nutri Cal for adding weight because it's so high in calories. Try some whole wheat toast with a little corn oil on it, black oil sunflower seeds (excellent for adding weight), or rolled oats. 

Also increase the pellets if she'll eat them and add alfalfa hay as Naturestee suggested.

Dark leafy greens such as dandelion leaves are rich in complex B vitamins to help stimulate the appetite. You can also get vitamin B shots from the vet.

Grated carrots often tempt my rabbits when they are off their feed.

Pam


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 6, 2006)

No, she's not off her food at all, she's eating herself - fresh grass from the garden, pellets, veg and hay. The hospital have us syringe feeding her in addition to her own eating as she's lost so much weight. She's getting rolled oats too.

Where would I get Nutri-Cal, I'm in the Uk and haven't seen it. Does it go under other names?

thanks

mummybunny xx


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 6, 2006)

Also meant to add -she gets Meadow hay and Timothy hay.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 6, 2006)

*mummybunny wrote: *


> Where would I get Nutri-Cal, I'm in the Uk and haven't seen it. Does it go under other names?
> 
> thanks
> 
> mummybunny xx


 

This has come up a couple times and I know some people have done some searching, but I'm not sure what they came up with.

Pam


----------



## JimD (Aug 7, 2006)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *mummybunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Where would I get Nutri-Cal, I'm in the Uk and haven't seen it. Does it go under other names?
> ...


Nutri-Stat? or Enervite?


----------



## cheryl (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi mummybunny!

How is little Miffy going?



cheryl


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 11, 2006)

Miffy had her one week appointment yesterday back at the vet hospital and she's lost even more weight since last week when she was in the hospital, despite being fed 20ml critical care mix 3 times a day and eating pellets, hay, grass and oats on her own.

She was originally 2.7kg, she went to 2kg in July, was 1.92kg in hospital and is now 1.87 kg



They took more blood so they can repeat her tests and do a comparison for the liver enzymes and white blood cell counts.

In herself, she is very lively, is taking her meds every day like a good girl and is pooing and peeing fine. We have ordered oat hay and alfalfa hay to give to her too, in addition to timothy hay and meadow hay.

Hospital is going to call with blood results today or Monday so I will update again then.

mummybunny xx


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 11, 2006)

I should have also included, she is negative for parasites in the faeces/gut, negative for E.Cuniculi and negative for signs of liver tumour. So at least that's something!


----------



## JimD (Aug 11, 2006)

ray:

~Jim


----------



## cheryl (Aug 11, 2006)

Ohh poor little Miffy,but there must be a reason why she is losing so much weight,that just doesn't seem good but at least she is still ok in herself,i'm sure Miffy appreciates everything you are doing for her,you are a good bunny mum

will be waiting for you to update with the blood results

i will be keeping Miffy in my thoughts,and sending her lots of get well vibes



all the best..for you and Miffy



cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 11, 2006)

At least it's some comfort in knowing that Miffy's test show what she *doesn't* have - if only they could find out what is wrong . I really hope the tests can give some answers and they can get Miffy to gain some weight. Will be thinking of you!

Jan


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 12, 2006)

Hospital called and said her blood tests looked better than first set of tests when she first went into the hospital. They are still not normal, but better than before. Don't know EXACTLY what that means as I was out and the vet just left a message on the answering machine.

From the list we made of potential things that Miffy could have had a toxic reaction to (febreeze, kale, lawn plant in amongst grass, floor cleaneretc etc) they are going to test for lead poisoning!!! She'd nibbled the bottom of the banisters ages ago, which has paint on it, but our house is only about 7 years old, so surely lead poisoning is clutching at straws a bit?!

We bought a set of digital scales so we can also monitor her weight, as the dial ones are maybe not so accurate.

We've to take her to the hospital in 2 weeks and she'll get weighed again and more blood work done then.

mummybunny xx


----------



## naturestee (Aug 12, 2006)

Mummybunny, you're doing an awesome job with Miffy! :bouquet:

It sounds good if her blood tests are getting more normal. Hopefully once her body starts getting back to normal she'll be feeling more hungry again and will stop loosing weight.

As always, keep us updated! I'll be thinking of you. :hug2


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 27, 2006)

So, Miffy has her 2nd check up appointment at the vet hospital tomorrow afternoon.

However, she has developed an abcess on the side of her dewlap - thesame side she would maul at. We noticed a lump appearing over the lastweek or so when giving her the Critical Care mix (still on 20-30ml 3times a day and 20mg Hepatasil twice a day for liver issue).

This morning there was a yellow scab on the lump and it has been verytender for Miffy when we touch it. Gave it a good scrub with Nolvasansurgical scrub and scab came off, and loads of thick puss ozzed out too- yuck. Seen this pus when our wee boy Fudge had an abcess behind hiseye and vet drained it under his eye.

Squeezed out as much as we could and scrubbed are again - she now hasan actual hole in her dewlap big enough to put a Q-Tip into comfortably.

Thank goodness she's off to the hospital again tomorrow.

What with her weight loss, liver issues, resiratory infection (which Ithink is gone - but we'll see) and NOW an abcess on her dewlap she is awee soul indeed.

Will let you all know how appt goes, and if she's put on any weight...

mummybunny xx


----------



## JimD (Aug 27, 2006)

Prayers and good thoughts sent!!ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 27, 2006)

Poor Miffy, she is still going through such a rough time. I hope all goes weel at the vet tomorrow ray:

Jan


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 27, 2006)

JimD - how did they treat Binkie's dewlap abcess? Was it a large one?

thanks!

mummybunny

xx


----------



## JimD (Aug 27, 2006)

*mummybunny wrote: *


> JimD - how did they treat Binkie's dewlap abcess? Was it a large one?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ...


It was a walnut size abcess. They made an incision from top to bottomon the leftside of her dewlap (approx 1 &amp; 1/2" long).Baytril was prescribed, but no pain meds.
She recovered well, except for pulling out her stiches.... and then chewing a hole in her dewap 4 weeks later.
I've been keeping her pretty distracted with cage modification, new toys, etc. and she hasn't bothered it too much lately.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 27, 2006)

ray: Lots of prayers coming yourway! I hope this can be treated easily and Miffy's healthywill improve in general.


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 27, 2006)

If it's not one thing it's another eh? Stayingpositive though - she's happy in herself and doing everything sheshould be (and some things she shouldn't - like raiding the shoppingbags!!)

thanks for all your support xxx


----------



## JimD (Aug 27, 2006)

*mummybunny wrote:*


> If it's not one thing it's another eh? Staying positivethough - she's happy in herself and doing everything she should be (andsome things she shouldn't - like raiding the shopping bags!!)
> 
> thanks for all your support xxx


Binkie was a little toughie throughout the whole ordeal. She never didact like anything was wrong. The vet said that was a good sign that theabcess hadn't rooted and spread any further, but they didn't know forsure until the removed it. When they removed it they said that hadn'trooted and was fully "encapsuled", but we still have to keep checkingand hope that another one doesn't develop.

:laugh:Miffy's checking to see what treats you bought her!
Binkie only gets the EMPTY shopping bags. She just finished shreddingthe one I gave her this morning. I'm going to go give her a toiletpapertube filled with orchard grass to keep her busy for a while.


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 27, 2006)

Just gave Miffy her night time dose of Hepatasiland Critical Care and scrubbed her abcess wound - squeezed out more pus- evil pus. It must have hurt her as she'd jump as I squeezed and wipedher - my poor baby. My husband held onto her so I could do it. I hatehurting her like that but it must be better out than in, right?

mummybunny xx


----------



## JimD (Aug 27, 2006)

*mummybunny wrote:*


> Just gave Miffy her night time dose of Hepatasil andCritical Care and scrubbed her abcess wound - squeezed out more pus -evil pus. It must have hurt her as she'd jump as I squeezed and wipedher - my poor baby. My husband held onto her so I could do it. I hatehurting her like that but it must be better out than in, right?
> 
> mummybunny xx


Poor little bunnie-gal


----------



## JimD (Aug 27, 2006)

*mummybunny wrote: *


> .........better out than in,





:laugh:

SHREK: *burp* 

DONKEY: Shrek! 
SHREK: What? It's a compliment. Better out than in, I always say. Huhuh... 
DONKEY: That is no way to behave in front of a princess! 
FIONA: *burp* Thanks! 
DONKEY: She's as nasty as you are! 
SHREK: You know, you're not exactly what I expected. 
FIONA: Well, maybe you shouldn't judge people before you get to know them. 



sorry..:threadhijacked..I just couldn't resist


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 28, 2006)

Miffy had hospital appointment today ...andshe's put on someweight!!

Don'tknow how much as hubbie took her and vet didn't say how much, just thatshe's put on some!!!She had more bloods done and vet is goingto call tomorrow or Wed with results, so hopefully I will speak to herand find out how much weight Miffy has gained, and find out her newblood results.

They're going to leave her dewlap abcess alone for now, she's got moreBaytril -(

yucksays Miffy!!)and we've to keep it clean and scrub it with thesurgical scrub twice a day. They don't want to put her through thestress of an operation to remove it all, given what her system hascoped with recently, and the fact her liver may still be compromised.

We've to keep up the critical care mix feeding to keep upping her weight and no more nebuliser either - yeah!!

Will update when blood results come through...

mummybunny xx


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 28, 2006)

Forget to add - she's still on Hepatasil for her liver.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 29, 2006)

Good to hear that Muffy has put on weight -that's a positive step forward - and that se doesn't need the nebuliserany more. I hope the blood tests come back OK, or at least showsomething that is easily treatable. Be thinking of you 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Aug 29, 2006)

Eep! I totally missed this!It's great that she's put some weight on now. Maybe thatmeans she's on the up even if she does have an abscess.Hopefully that will heal up nice and cleanly.


----------



## JimD (Aug 30, 2006)

ray:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 30, 2006)

That is fantastic that Miffy has put on a bit ofweight,a little bit is better than nothing,lets hope she keeps onimproving,will be hoping that the results will come back all alright



cheryl


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi all!

Vet called and now she has fur mites!!!!!! Will it ever end?!!!

She was getting very dandruffy and her hair was coming out easy withskin flakes, so when she was last at the hospital the did a hair pulland found some type of mite (beginning with 'm' - can't remember)Apparently it's contagious to humans so daddybunny and I have to lookout if we start getting a rash.

She's to get a course of 2 or 3 jabs, a week to 10 days apart for it, not just shampoo as I would have thought.

I asked about weight - she was 1.84kg 2 weeks ago and is now 1.91kg.

Blood results still not back, still on Hepatasil for liver, Baytril forabcess, surgical scrub for abcess, critical care mix for weight.

She's such a wee scraggy bunny baby - bald patch under her runny eye,bald tummy from ultrasound, bald patch on each ear from drips when inhospital, dandruffy skin and tufty fur, bald dewlap with abcess scar,mucky paws from cleaning critical care gloop off lips, balding sidelips from getting syringe fed and face wiped each time, skinny body. 

But we think she's still beautiful, and so does Munchkin!!!!

Will let you know about bloods when vet calls.

Bye for now...

mummybunny xx


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 30, 2006)

Bless her heart and yours. You're such a great bunny mom.

Still thinking of you all and hoping for the best,

Laura


----------



## JimD (Aug 30, 2006)

We're still here for ya!!

ray:


----------



## mummybunny (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Laura, thanks Jim xx


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, I could cry for poor Miffy - for all of you. Just when something seems to be getting better, along comessomething else. Perhaps it's like when we are ill, once you areunderthe weather, you are susceptible to all kinds of otherthings :?. You are doing such a great job, and I'm sure Miffyappreciates it.

:hug2Jan


----------



## mummybunny (Sep 30, 2006)

Not been in touch for a while - Miffy doin okaythough. We treated her for the fur mites, but it only worked for halfof her body! So we have to give her a repeat dose nextweek.The front half of her body now has lots of lovely newhair and no dandruffy skin, but from her waist down she is stillscraggy and flaky.

She has, however, developed two walnut sized abcesses in her dewlap, onthe site of the one we managed to squeeze and clean. Her skin hadhealed up though so she is to go to the vet hospital next Friday for anoperation to remove the abcesses.

She is now 2.12kg, so still putting on weight, and is off the criticalcare, Baytril (as it wasn't helping abcess situation) and Hepatasil.

So, prayers please for Fiday that she deals with the anaesthetic and operation okay. 

I'll let you know how we get on.....

thank you all

mummybunny xx


----------



## missyscove (Sep 30, 2006)

ray:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 30, 2006)

ray:

Any chance your vet could try injectible penicillin? I knowthey're not *supposed* to use that in the UK because it's not approvedfor animals, but some vets will dispense it. Or maybe anantibiotic bead?

Lots of vibes headed your way!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the update . Glad to hear Miffy isputting on some weight. Poor girl has had so much trouble with herdewlap - I hope this op can put an end to it. I will be thinking of youbothon Friday and saying a prayer!

Jan


----------



## mummybunny (Oct 4, 2006)

One of Miffy's abcesses split last night. Shewas sitting licking her dewlap over and over and so I picked her up andflipped her. She had 2 small holes and pus was coming out. We 'bunnyburitoed' her and squeezed out loads of the pus, using surgical scrubon cotton buds. She squirmed quite a bit as it must have hurt but isn'tbothering it much today.

The 2nd abcess is still intact and she flinches if it is touched so theskin must be so tight and sore under her fur - poor baby.

Still booked in for her operation on Friday...


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 4, 2006)

:yuckPoor Miffy. It must be soincomfortable for her(and pretty yucky for you too)!. I hope Fridaybrings her some relief.

Jan


----------



## JimD (Oct 5, 2006)

OMG!!!!:shock:
I missed all of this....and still have to go back to read it over!

I have a few moments to send off some prayers and good thoughts! 

...updates??

More later... gotta run

`jim


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 6, 2006)

How's Miffy doing? Any news yet?

Jan


----------



## mummybunny (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi all, Miffy's operation went well, but theyare keeping her in overnight to keep an eye on her. They also removedtwo small spurs from her back teeth. Poor Munchkin is wondering whereshe is!

They are going to call tomorrow morning to let us know how she is and if we can go get her.

To date, the bill for all her treatment is £1600.00. This operationwill be around £150.00. Thank goodness for insurance policies!!

Will let you lknow how she is when we get her home.

mummybunny xx


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm pleased her op went well - I'm not suprised they are keeping her, best way to keep an eye on her.

I bet you're glad that you have Pet Insurance (is it with Petplan?).After Fudge, my first rabbit cost such a lot, we have both Perry andPernod insured through them, and it's a Godsend!

Hope Miffy is feeling better today. Give her a kiss from me!

Jan


----------



## mummybunny (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you! Yes, it's through Pet Plan. BothMiffy and Munchkin are insured. My first bunny was called Fudge too, heget an abcess behind his eye which eventually sent him to RainbowBridge. My avatar is Fudge.

Miffy is as mad as ever, grumbling about her new meds, although sheactually likes them when she is getting them, one smells like banana,the other honey!

mummybunny xx


----------



## naturestee (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm so glad she's doing well!


----------



## mummybunny (Oct 19, 2006)

At last! Some type of closure (I hope)

Miffy has finished all her meds, has not been given any more and is notdue back at the vet hospital for another 3 or 4 months for a toothcheckup.



So.....(tentativelyNOT tempting fate)as long as herdewlap doesn't make any more abcesses, she keeps putting on her weight,pooping/peeing/eating/acting fine and her teeth are okay...we maybe

outof the woods.

Thank you all for all of your support throughout this difficult time.

mummybunny xxx


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 19, 2006)

That's wonerful news, Mummybunny!

You've done a great job taking care of little Miffy!

:great:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 19, 2006)

:yes:Oh, I am soooo pleased to hear this news:bunnydance:. You have given Miffy such excellent care , andshe has been such a little trooper, you should be very proud ofyourselves. I couldn't be happier for you, and I will be praying thatit continues 

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Oct 19, 2006)

Ohh that is just absolutely wonderful,i'm so happy to hear that Miffy is so much better

Well done Miffy girl,she is such a little fighter



all the best



cheryl


----------

